# 2 Spieler Spiele für Xbox Wireless Controller



## therealdrizzt (22. Juli 2012)

*2 Spieler Spiele für Xbox Wireless Controller*

Servus, Community!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Spieltiteln, die man im VS / CoOp etc zusammen am PC mit dem Xbox Wireless Controller spielen kann.
Das können beat em up wie Streetfighter 4, Fifa 12, Rennspiele etc sein, das Genre spielt keine Rolle ...

Freu mich auf eure Vorschläge!

LG


----------



## michelthemaster (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Spieler Spiele für Xbox Wireless Controller*

Hey Kollege, schau dir Sonic Allstar Racing an. Das Spiel ist wirklich gut gemacht und macht im Multiplayer echt Laune. 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Es kommt auch bald ein Nachfolger davon raus, auch für den PC


----------

